# Schecter devil 8 at DCGL



## D-EJ915 (Feb 15, 2008)

Schecter 2008 USA CUSTOM SHOP Devil-8 Custom Black NAMM SHOW/Catalog Guitar 8-String Electric Guitar







not exactly some great access on that, the bolt joint is like in-line with the horns!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

It's ugly as hell.
Nice to see schecter doing an 8-string
No-way that thing is worth the price.


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 15, 2008)

i still cant get into that.. i mean if you squint and look at it it kinda looks like a cheap ibanez AX


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 15, 2008)

it actually sold!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 15, 2008)

I quite like the body shape, but neck joint is  for my taste


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 15, 2008)

"20" Radius"

...okay....


----------



## Apophis (Feb 15, 2008)

in 8 string is nothing special to have 20" radius


----------



## Groff (Feb 15, 2008)

I like it a lot! Always liked the Devil body style, but  at the neck joint.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 15, 2008)

Why?!


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 15, 2008)

Minus the asstastic neck heel that guitar has a lot going for it like a maple body and ebony board. Both of which would be awesome for an eight string.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 15, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Minus the asstastic neck heel that guitar has a lot going for it like a maple body and ebony board. Both of which would be awesome for an eight string.



For that price, though, you could get a much nicer custom, or even two RG2228's.

The headstock leaves a little to be desired, aesthetically, and the heel is completely unacceptable for a $3k guitar.

Maybe to some, an ebony fretboard and a maple body is worth $1.5k, but I don't see the justification.

I guess I have higher hopes for Schecter than this.


----------



## tonyhell (Feb 15, 2008)

nkl;n


----------



## Hcash (Feb 15, 2008)

Only parts I don't like are the headstock and the neck joint...


----------



## opprobrium_9 (Feb 15, 2008)

looks teh uggs


----------



## Trespass (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd rather have a Roter Custom.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Feb 15, 2008)

That's one ugly fuk'r IMO,,,, who in the hell made 8 strings so popular? Everyone is coming out with one.

~A


----------



## bostjan (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, I'm glad eight strings are getting so popular, but I believe it has a lot to do with Meshuggah and a lot to do with the fact that demand for eight string guitars has risen dramatically in the last couple years and no standard production models were available.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Feb 15, 2008)

I pity the person who actually spent 3k on that ugly ass thing. That is even uglier than the Ibanez AX series and thats saying something.


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 15, 2008)

I get the feeling they just built that guitar as an experiment to see if they could do it, as it looks kinda thrown together. I guess what I'm saying is that it's painfully obvious that this is their first 8-string


----------



## Variant (Feb 15, 2008)

Fail.


----------



## AVH (Feb 15, 2008)

Variant said:


> Fail.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 15, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> I get the feeling they just built that guitar as an experiment to see if they could do it, as it looks kinda thrown together. I guess what I'm saying is that it's painfully obvious that this is their first 8-string



I agree... it doesn't even have a quick change battery box, its one of the cheap screw in ones


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2008)

I'll take the 2228 any day.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2008)

And I guess that fact that it is a Usa custom shop means zero to people


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 15, 2008)

Jason said:


> And I guess that fact that it is a Usa custom shop means zero to people


Just because it's made by people who kickass doesn't make it suck any less


----------



## Shannon (Feb 15, 2008)

UGLY!....big time!


----------



## Lee (Feb 15, 2008)

Fugly. The back of the body just seems disproportionate to the front.


----------



## Blexican (Feb 15, 2008)

That looks completely fucking retarded. No way is it worth that price. And I love schecters, too.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 15, 2008)

Jason said:


> And I guess that fact that it is a Usa custom shop means zero to people



If I want to think of a USA custom shop Schecter, I'm going to expect more than a four pound heel, a super huge white face dots on the neck, and a goofy-ass-looking headstock. I'm not knocking Schecter so much as saying that I really had much higher expectations for them when I heard they were working on an eight string.

It's like if Porsche came out with a new sportster and it looked like Lowly Worm's car, y'know?


----------



## playstopause (Feb 15, 2008)

tonyhell said:


> $3k







Variant said:


> Fail.



Epic.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 15, 2008)

bostjan said:


> If I want to think of a USA custom shop Schecter, I'm going to expect more than a four pound heel, a super huge white face dots on the neck, and a goofy-ass-looking headstock. I'm not knocking Schecter so much as saying that I really had much higher expectations for them when I heard they were working on an eight string.
> 
> It's like if Porsche came out with a new sportster and it looked like Lowly Worm's car, y'know?


dude the apple-mobile kicks ass!


----------



## TaronKeim (Feb 15, 2008)

That guitar is so full of fail it hurts.

Why not use the kick ass body, neck joint and headstock of the Avenger... and well... uuuh... make an 8 string Avenger? *shrugs*

_TJK*


----------



## TMM (Feb 15, 2008)

I gotta say, if it was half that price I'd be interested. I've had a 6-str Schecter baritone Scorpion for around 7 or 8 years, and it's always been a great playing, great sounding backup guitar. I love how the Scorpions look, and after having owned a USA Schecter, I know the quality is top-notch.

That being said, I would never pay $3000 for a bolt-on guitar with no special features aside from another string.

Did you guys ever see the USA Schecter Stephen McSwain Alien Scorpion 7? It ended up selling for around $2500, but I think that was maybe a little more worthwhile.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 15, 2008)

I like that 8 string, looks more metal than previous scorpions I've seen but seriously wtf is up with the multi bolts? give me a set neck and better price.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 16, 2008)

If they do a korean one, for 700. They will get DA money.


----------



## jrf8 (Feb 16, 2008)

i think i just threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## yevetz (Feb 16, 2008)

USA custom must be good.....but neck joint.......uh I don't think that I can get 24-th fret


----------



## Hexer (Feb 16, 2008)

well... it looks cool as far as quality goes but I dont really like the design (well, thats kinda personal opinion of course) and especially the neckjoint. also it looks to me as if it must be horribly neck-heavy...

its definitally cool that they built an 8 but looking at Schecters other modells I think they could easily have made a much better choice on body-shape


----------



## Lankles (Feb 16, 2008)

I really don't hate it that much, apart from the neck heel and duodenum-rupturing pricetag.

Uglier than an AX7221 though? That's saying a LOT.


----------



## Jeff (Feb 18, 2008)

The 6 string Devil is really hot; I just got the catalog over the weekend. Really nice looking guitar.


----------



## Ishan (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a Devil neck on my Schecter double neck, it's a nice guitar but very dark (darker than a SG) and high fret access is very bad (i.e. : you can't reach the 24th fret which is a bit dumb)


----------



## Shawn (Feb 18, 2008)

The shape isn't my thing but it's nice to see Schecter making 8s. I'd love to see a C-8.


----------

